# 5003 Thermal Break



## radmangto (Jan 1, 2015)

Hello All .... I'm brand new to this Forum ... 

I am hoping someone can help with a tranformer issue that has just occurred ... as noted above, I have a 5003/110 transformer/controller from a Christmas Train set that was purchased year ~2000. It has only been used sparingly during the Christmas Holiday since purchase.

This December, during the train operation, after running a few minutes the train would stop then after a minute or so, would resume operation and then repeat again and again. A friend just loaned me his 5003 to see if my transformer is at fault. The loaned 5003 has given my engine speed that I apparently had forgotten it had and the engine has not stopped after 30 minutes of test run time. 

So my 5003 is apparently thermally breaking (?) and then resetting. The transformer is certainly quite warm to the touch on the bottom of the case. My question is can this 5003 be repaired or is it more cost effective to replace it?


Also, I just noted on a few posts that a few refer to a 50030. Is there a different between the 50030 and my current 5003 transformer/controller?

Regards,
Barry
radmangto


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Your train is drawing too much current. What is the engine and how many cars is it pulling? What diameter curves and any grades?

You will need to upgrade your power supply. A 3 amp minimum is suggested, but if you are thinking about future expansion, more trains, bigger engines, smoke, sound and lighted cars. Go with more. One of my trains draws about 7 amps. It has an A-B USAT F3 for engines (about 4 amps, 1 amp/motor) and 3 amps for 6 lighted USAt streamlines (about 0.5 amp/car).

Think about what you might want to do in the future and then buy a power supply for that. I'd recommend a 10 amp minimum. 

Sometime in the 1990s LGB added a fifth digit to their numbers. I believe that your power supply is rated for about 1 amp. As far as fixing it, that would be a difficult choice. If you are good with electronics, try it, but if not it would most likely be less expensive to buy a new one.

Chuck


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Welcome, Barry!

It sounds to me like there might be a short in a winding. 

If your train runs fine on the loaner unit, then I don't think the problem is in your train or railway.

I'd guess it's not worth fixing, unless you have someone local. By the time you pay for labor, parts, and shipping.

Starter sets transformers should be widely available on e-Bay - it's one of common upgrades people have to make.

Upgrading is a good idea, as you can then run bigger engines with lighted trains, for instance.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

The train is 15 years old, I think it needs fresh lube..... that can help reduce the draw and keep the pack cooler.
John


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The 5003 is one of the weakest supplies in largescale.
The rating is 7 va which is less than 1/2 amp output when over 14 volts. Rating is 21 volts..
Even a 1 amp supply would be better and use the 5003 for the EPL switches as it does have an AC output.

LGB 50081 is a 1 amp supply with a 20va rating.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Even though you brought another of the same transformer to test and it worked, the circuit breakers are not precision calibrated units, and one can trip before the other in "identical" units.

You can buy a digital volt/ohm/amp meter at harbor freight for $5 why not measure the current of the loco?

Greg


----------

